# Airport body scanners when PUPO?



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi girls,

I'm currently pupo and due to test on the 8th - Saturday (day 3 FET), however this morning my clinic said that if my embros implant late then a bfp may not show until the 11th. We're going on holiday on the 9th - does anyone know if the body scanners are dangerous to walk through under the circumstances?? Could I ask for a body search instead??   

I'm not sure what to do now 

Charlie x


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

im sorry i dont know the answer but im replying cause im in a very similar position and i had never thought of the scanners! i had one embie transferred on tues after FET and im due to test monday at the clinic(sun by days) and i fly to belfast on fri and back on sunday. id be really interested to see what replies you get!


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

CTC,

you being on a 2ww would not exclude you from going through a scanner at the airport. As far as I am aware they are safe to go through.

I have been away while being on a 2ww a few times and while pregnant and it hasnt appeared to have any detrimental affect on me.

Thousands of women go through these every week, either pregnant or not yet aware they are pregnant. If there was any great cause for concern they would advise people not to do it - and they dont.

Enjoy your holiday

Cozy


----------



## someday (Sep 11, 2008)

very true cozy!! lots of people travel in 2ww with no choice!


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

I've just been sent this:

"X-Ray scanners at British airports could be exposing passengers to potentially dangerous levels of radiation, according to one senior radiologist. 

The machines are designed to "strip search" passengers by using low-level X-Rays, which produce an image of their bodies, revealing whether they are secretly carrying weapons, explosives or illegal drugs. 

But the scanners may not be safe for certain people, particularly children and women in the early stages of pregnancy, according to Dr Sarah Burnett, who works as an independent radiologist in London. 

"I am particularly concerned about the potential effects on women in their first trimester of pregnancy. 

"That is when the risks of the baby developing genetic abnormalities are highest because radiation exposure can damage the body's reproductive DNA." 


The X-Rays penetrate one-tenth of an inch into the body, enough to detect any devices or drugs hidden just under the skin. 

The company who makes the scanners says that frequent flyers would need to have at least 5,000 scans a year before there would be any health threat. 

What's more, it adds that longhaul passengers will soak up more so-called radiation during the flight, from the plane's equipment, than from the scan. 

However, last year the Transport and General Workers Union investigated claims that five female security guards suffered miscarriages as a result of exposure to radiation from the machines at Heathrow. 

"The machines are referred to as 'low-dose', but there is a school of thought that there is no 'safe' radiation dose," said Dr Burnett, who has had 15 years' experience. 

"We can, however, avoid deliberately exposing people to radiation." 

The British Airports Authority said passengers are free to refuse the X-Ray. But if they do, they will then have to be hand-searched. 

Dr Gill Markham from the Royal College of Radiologists urged passengers not to worry, as the dose is so low it is unlikely to cause harm. 

But women who think they may be in the early stages of pregnancy should tell airport staff and ask to be hand-searched.


That's easy - I'll just ask for personal search instead!


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, and thank you for your post Cozy - I'm sure you're right - just your typical paranoid IVF'er here lol  xx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

CTC,

as far as I am aware, those scanners are not in every airport and are being trialled at certain ones and in use at others, my local airport being one of them. It might be an idea to see which scanners are in use at the airports you are using, then decide what to do.

Cozy


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Cozy   Another question for ya 

We're advised not to swim when PUPO due to the higher risk of infection (and embies don't seem to like chlorine much) - do you think it would be ok if I swam on holiday with a mooncup?? That way no water can get in and it's not toxic (like tampons)??

Of course, depending on the outcome next weekend, none of this my be an issue  (it is), just want to be mentally prepared for the do's & don'ts


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

CTC,

I think only you can decide whether to go swimming or not. Personally I wouldnt for the 2ww, or have a bath, but I know many who have. From what I read at the time of my early pregnancy is that there was no research to show that chlorine or any other chemicals in the pool posed any threat to a foetus or baby. Again, many people swim in very early pregnancy and dont know they are pregnant.

The main things to def avoid are hot tubs and saunas or anything that over heats your body.

I dont swim very often as I am not a fan of it, though I have been going to aqua natal classes since I was 14 weeks pregnant.

Just do what you feel is right for you, but try to relax and enjoy your holiday and dont worry to much about things, just keep yourself well hydrated.

Cozy


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Cozy said:


> CTC,
> 
> I think only you can decide whether to go swimming or not. Personally I wouldnt for the 2ww, or have a bath, but I know many who have. From what I read at the time of my early pregnancy is that there was no research to show that chlorine or any other chemicals in the pool posed any threat to a foetus or baby. Again, many people swim in very early pregnancy and dont know they are pregnant.
> 
> ...


I echo what Cozy has said, it is a personal decision but the people who go swimming/have baths and don't know they are pregnant probably haven't have IVF as it is the fact that we have had a transvaginal puncture that is said that infection can happen. I personally wouldn't, but I wouldn't fly either- again it is all personal choices.
L x


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Bless you Cozy, thanks - I'm going to do just that, relax and enjoy my break away - I need it after two awful IVF's and a disasterous FET, in 9 months! x

JJ1 - I double checked it was ok to fly before I booked the holiday - the clinic said that this day and age with the advances in flight technology, it's absolutely fine to fly - that's why they offer so many cycles abroad these days  I'll just make sure I don't get too hot if we have a postitive outcome this time  x


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

I will be going away too for my 2WW & I had no idea about the airport scanner situation...Thanks for bringing it to light! 
As for not having baths/swimming on 2WW I didnt know about that either! Having said that, I only had baths on 2WW with my daughter so it couldnt have done any harm could it? I also used our hot tub regular on my 2WW & through my pregnancy as my back pain was awful...but I only had it set at body temp. I think it all depends on your person & how you feel doesnt it?

Anna.x


----------



## CTC (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Anna,

I'm sure a bath with your daughter would have been fine - obviously the water wouldn't have been too hot, so don't worry. So far as the hot tub goes, if the water wasn't too hot then that shouldn't have hurt either. If you google 'temperatures during 2ww' there's a site that tells you what the heat cut off is    I'm swimming now gently too - have been told it's fine and actually good for me!

I didn't have to go through the scanner in the end - luckily, as I got a   on Saturday


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

CTC,

  on your     

I hope everything continues to go well for you

Cozy


----------

